# How old is my used saw?



## theflynner (Jul 10, 2007)

I just picked up an old used 10" radial arm saw. The manual calls (both) DeWalt / Black and Decker #7740. It may be old, but it looks a lot more solid than any carftsman i could get today.

How old or young could it be, and would it be worth the cost of rebuilding the electric engine if it need more power?


John in MN


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well,*

Any possibility of some pictures??? :whistlingThat would help:thumbsup:
Brian


Does it look like any one of these?
Brian


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

What do you plan on doing with it that would require more power? You do realize that RAS's are inherently dangerous and virtually useless in the construction field? I have 2 of them...they haven't been set up in years now, and I used to think you could not do siding without one of them.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

theflynner said:


> would it be worth the cost of rebuilding the electric engine if it need more power?
> 
> 
> John in MN


John it is an electric motor, engine is something that uses fuel.:thumbsup:

Hard to say on the saw with out pics but I would say to rebuild it would be good.

Cole


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Honestly,*

IMPO,, I would say- no upgrading, As Joasis commented- they are dangerous. I had a delta 14" 3hp/3ph and it took up a huge footprint in my shop,, . The delta is a totally different animal than what he has- It was used for just strait cuts mainly. I really would not go and try to upgrade the HP or altering it in any way- not advisable, it's a dangerious saw to being with. The DCMS's have replaced the RAS, with the exception of mills, and the RAS's are dangerous-. It all depends on what he plans on using it for, but honestly, space and saftey are what kicked that out of my shop.
Brian


----------



## CARPENTERDON (Jun 30, 2005)

RAS's dangerous. . .huh? I've been using one since I was 14. I've made many, projects with mine. Raised panel doors, mortises, dadoes, rabbets, etc.

A RAS is a more versatile version of a sliding compound miter saw.

As far as trying to "upgrade" the motor, DON'T DO IT!!!! NEVER, EVER mess with the factory installed motor by trying to make it "more powerful".

You can have the existing motor rebuilt, the armature re-wound, the brushes replaced, etc., a tune-up, so-to-speak, but that's all. Having the motor rebuilt will help immensely with the performance of the saw and should bring it back to its original power.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

this thread made me think of something.

about 12 or 13 years ago i was doing a siding job. one of the first of the year. my chop saw broke and i couldnt afford to buy another one till after i got paid from the job. so i dragged my big a** ras to the job site and finished the job. looking back now, i must of looked so stupid. that thing was so big and heavy!!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mnjconstruction said:


> this thread made me think of something.
> 
> about 12 or 13 years ago i was doing a siding job. one of the first of the year. my chop saw broke and i couldnt afford to buy another one till after i got paid from the job. so i dragged my big a** ras to the job site and finished the job. looking back now, i must of looked so stupid. that thing was so big and heavy!!!


Believe it or not, there was a time
in the far, dim mists of the past
when there were no SCMS!
Nearly everyone dragged a RAS
around with them for sideing
and other jobs too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Don,*

Just because you use a RAS does not mean that they are safe- If it works for you great! I still admire them, the old "14-18" RAS's - but they are dangerious, why won't you admit that they are,,,,hugh,,,, 
Brian


----------



## theflynner (Jul 10, 2007)

Brian - your second picture is it. I'm just wonderting if it's worth tuning-up, (like Don just noted) or scraping it to save future aggrevation and/or fingers. It was clean and solid, but I'm not satisfied it's ability to keep cutting through thicker or longer cuts of wood.



This saw is for my own use, and i'm not a professional.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Believe it or not, there was a time
> in the far, dim mists of the past
> when there were no SCMS!
> Nearly everyone dragged a RAS
> ...


Had to chuckle when I read Neo's response. I had a trailer mounted Comet RAS. What a beast, but it could cut. Also have had several lighter weight saws to pack around the job for siding etc. I'll bet it's been well over 20 years since I've seen a RAS being used in a shop or job site. Google your saw, lots of info comes up.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well,*

All I am saying is don't mess with trying to interject more HP - on the pullback you could seriously injure yourself , or damage the column shaft spine or spline grooves for the carriage assembly (depends on the year made). By all means , If you like it Keep it- just don't try to cut material on it that it will not handle- one other note: get yourself a real good blade Diablo or similar and keep it sharp-be sure to wipe off the resin from time to time with mineral spirits -(unplugged!) and get the correct blade for what your doing- cross-cut, and ripping are not the same-along with the angle of the kerf--- keep that in mind. What they state on the label for HP is a misnomer- that is elevated and based on the development of the RPM as it winds up to the 3400 rpm limit and is not constant when cutting-it is a developed HP. 
Clean her up, if you have an air line handy blow out the rear (opposite side of the arbor) I believe there is a centrifugal clutch for the caps in their, check the carriage bearings, blow out that area, remove the bearings and repack them (if your model)- depends on the model you have, well enjoy it, but like I and some others here have said- be real careful with it,, ALWAYS- pull back-slowly to test the saw & blade (it is not a 3-5hp 3ph motor) and it will buck if forced- there in lies the danger, never forward, you'll be chasing chunks if it binds or worse. If you get a chance *throw up some pictures up!* - would love to see it- nice find:thumbsup:
Brian


NOTE: buy or make some push sticks for the saw and do a little research - it's all good- just be carefull:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

griz said:


> Had to chuckle when I read Neo's response. I had a trailer mounted Comet RAS. What a beast, but it could cut. Also have had several lighter weight saws to pack around the job for siding etc. I'll bet it's been well over 20 years since I've seen a RAS being used in a shop or job site. Google your saw, lots of info comes up.


The first commercial company 
I worked for had a 12" DeWalt
industrial RAS.
It was a true beast, with roller
in feed and out feed tables.
Took a carpenter 
and a laborer 2 days to set it up
and dial it in.
Must have been at least a
half ton all together.
(Not a hint of any safety features)


----------



## theflynner (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry, I can post a picture. Brian - very good info + tips: thanks. I think will get a price for a pro to clean-up the brushes + coil and replace a bearing. I've go no iterest in suping-up the dinosaur.

Thanks all.

John in Minneapolis


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*You bet John!*

Go have fun with it -just be carefull :thumbsup:
to answer your question on age that saw was made in the mid 70's :thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I remember when the RAS station was setup when the foundation went in, and rolled out when the last casing was hung... you could make every cut:thumbsup:

Here's a 7730...http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8023


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Timeless,,,*

your a man after my own affections- That is my hangout bud:thumbsup: Good to know you:thumbsup: but that is the 30, not the 40:laughing:- million dollar question: what is the difference between the 2?
Brian


----------



## CARPENTERDON (Jun 30, 2005)

> PrestigeR&D wrote: *"Just because you use a RAS does not mean that they are safe- If it works for you great! I still admire them, the old "14-18" RAS's - but they are dangerious, why won't you admit that they are,,,,hugh,,,, Brian"*


I don't know how a RAS is anymore dangerous than a table saw or SCMS? I know of many carpenters and woodworkers that have lost fingers using their table saw/SCMS. Not to say that people don't lose fingers using a RAS.

Moving the blade through the wood (especially large pieces) makes for a very stable cut and more control makes for a very straight and clean cut. 

As with any power tool there is a learning period. A RAS is a very versatile tool and can be used for many purposes. I've even used my as a shaper from time-to-time.


----------



## theflynner (Jul 10, 2007)

I strongly agree Don. I grew up helping my dad with all kinds of projects, and he always used a RAS. If I could only have one saw, you can't beat the flexibility that it offers. When I grew up, I bought a standard Sears table saw, and it gave me the creeps, and I felt like I was always "pushing" my hand it the blade. It's hard to beat old habits.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

It has been my experience that ripping with a RAS puckers up the low hole way more than ripping with a table saw. The worst kick backs I have ever had were with my RAS back when there was no CMS or portable table saws. 

My first shop was my dorm room when I was in the USAF. The middle closet door had a RAS that hinged out of it.:laughing: Those were fun times. Not so much for my buddies rooming close by.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I learned to respect the RAS at an early age, it was right after I launched a 12" piece of 2x4 into the back window of my dads truck from the tailgate at about age 15.

:blink:We all start somewhere.:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an old RAS, I'd like to scrap the bugger because it takes up so much room and a portable table saw and SCMS can do pretty much all it can and take up a lot less space,

Make sure you respect that ripping guide for it is easy to launch a piece of wood far and fast.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I learned to respect the RAS at an early age, it was right after I launched a 12" piece of 2x4 into the back window of my dads truck from the tailgate at about age 15.
> 
> :blink:We all start somewhere.:whistling





Inner10 said:


> I have an old RAS, I'd like to scrap the bugger because it takes up so much room and a portable table saw and SCMS can do pretty much all it can and take up a lot less space,
> 
> Make sure you respect that ripping guide for it is easy to launch a piece of wood far and fast.


OP,
If that thing still has it's 
anti-kickback pawls, jearn
to use them.
They can be a PITA, but they can 
save you some pain in other places. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got a fairly old DeWalt RAS, - - I'd say it's late 60's or early 70's, - - it's just sitting in one of my back buildings right now, - - but I do plan on eventually using it when I add on to my shop, - - mainly just for quick long-board and/or rough cross-cutting.

Like some others have mentioned here, - - an RAS is just something I kinda grew up on. Guess I was about 11 or 12 years old when my old man got a new Craftsman RAS for our basement.

It was kinda like a one-saw-do-all for us, - - made all kinds of project with that thing . . .


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

RAS's are fine for cross-cutting and dado's across the grain. Ripping is when they are dangerous. Even the clowns at HD don't have too many accidents with them, it seems.


----------

